# Trivia 8/25



## luckytrim (Aug 25, 2018)

trivia 8/25
DID YOU KNOW...
Japan consists of over 6,800 islands.

1. Who was Jeanette Macdonald's famous singing  partner?
2. What is the correct spelling for a person who organizes,  operates, and 
assumes the risks in ownership of a business  venture?
(Hint; Begins Ent- 12 letters)
3. Who Said That ??
The best laid schemes o’ Mice an’ Men 
Gang aft agley, 
An’ lea’e us nought but grief an’ pain, 
For promis’d joy!  
a. – Robert Browning
  b. - Robert Frost
  c. - Robert Burns
  d. - Robert the Bruce
4. Where would you find a gnomon?
  a. - On a sundial
  b. - Sitting on a Lawn
  c. - In Your Heel
  d. - Under a Rock
5. A Grand Slam in Bridge consists of how many  tricks?
6. What ingredient accounts for the light texture and "pouf"  of angel food 
cake?
7. Born Saloth Sar in 1925, by what name is this former  Cambodian dictator 
better known ?
8. Luxembourg shares borders with France, Germany and which  other country?
  a. - Netherlands
  b. - Switzerland
  c. - Poland
  d. - Belgium

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Scientists calculate the number of stars in the Universe to be  a number 2, 
followed by fifteen zeros.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Nelson Eddy
2.  Entrepreneur
3. - c
4. - a
5. - 13
6. Egg Whites
7. Pol Pot
8. – d

CRAP !
That would be the number 2, followed by 23 zeros;  That’s 200  Sextillion !
That’s more stars than there are grains of sand on all the  Earth’s beaches.


----------

